# Frooglefoto.com   22 cents for HIGH QUALITY PRINTS



## s2prouser (Mar 3, 2005)

I just found this site. easy to use- low cost prints- unbelivable fast service

I shoot heavy industrial equiptment for an auction co.  I'm on the road alot. My clients need proofs as fast as I can shoot them. I just upload pics from my laptop on the road. My clients receive proofs a few days later sometime next day depending when I upload the pics. NO HASSLES NO PROBLEMS_ RESULT HAPPY CLIENTS 

frooglefoto.com

Regards,

Dodger Evans


----------



## willg133 (Mar 20, 2005)

i just tried an 8x10 and a 5x7...we will see how they turn out


----------

